# fehlermeldung: connection reset by ....



## 4nd3rl (4. April 2003)

gott zum grusse, 
folgende fehlermeldung plagt mich seit einigen tagen:

*stat_Deferred: Connection reset by fmrlallmx.t-online.de.com.* 

ich kann nix finden... vllt hat jemand nen tipp für mich

grazie

anderl


----------



## Sinac (4. April 2003)

Öhm, ein wenig mehr INfos wären gut:
Welche Distribution?
Wann tritt der Fehler auf?
Seit wann ist das so?
etc.


----------



## Christian Fein (4. April 2003)

Schuss ins blaue:

Sendmail über T-Online Relay.
T-Online hat diesen Service gestrichen, das wird so nichts mehr.

Siehe:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-01.04.03-000/


----------



## 4nd3rl (4. April 2003)

thx holyfly!
omg... jetzt wirds bald unbezahlbar  für mich....

danke für die schnelle hilfe!

anderl


----------

